# FS: Driftwood and Manzanita branches



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

3 pieces of driftwood (price drop to $25 for all) or $10/each

7 manzanita branches (price drop to $25 for all) 

For images, I can repost old images if requested or search my recent posts in the classified archive
I have pics of both you can find there.


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pretty upset with the lowball offers. 

If anyone wants to pick them up within the next hour or 2 for $40 takes all
Text 604-783-8337

Otherwise I'll be dousing them in lighter fluid and burning them to the ground before the end of the night. Cause I'd rather do that than get ripped off.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Feel your pain fishman and see it quite often on this site.


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Have a nice day


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey. I'll give you $10 for that awesome firepit. Would love to have that in my backyard......


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

fishman8888 said:


> Have a nice day


I know exactly how you feel guy, it really Pi***S me off with all the jerks that are offering insulting offers "you people know who you are" , I just took down my reef tank and went through the same BS!  I would rather give the stuff to friends than let these bottom feeders get it.
Hey all you lowballing dorks " STOP IT" This site in the past was here to help each other out, it's going towards being like an Aquatic Value Village store on line, and that's not the intention of BC Aquaria.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have no problem with low ball offers, an offer is an offer. Just say no thanks. Most that are serious will come back with closer to your asking. And u can't be in a rush to sell, not everyone is on this site 24/7. If it takes a couple/few weeks to sell something, so be it. I have been slowly selling off my fishroom for 6 months now. Giving out good deals, and usually getting close to asking. This is not a retail site, ask a fair price, laugh at the low ball offers, and wait out your asking.....


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol unfortunately that fire pit was firmly in the ground. It was quite nice, agreed.
Sat there and had a few beers down by the lake watching that driftwood burn! 
Couldn't have asked for a more peaceful and serene send off.

P.s. 
Had been trying to sell the dw on several occasions with the same results, even when price was lowered, the offers just got lowered as well. Oh well. 

They went to good use.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the video. It made my day 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Plumberboy said:


> I have no problem with low ball offers, an offer is an offer. Just say no thanks. Most that are serious will come back with closer to your asking. And u can't be in a rush to sell, not everyone is on this site 24/7. If it takes a couple/few weeks to sell something, so be it. I have been slowly selling off my fishroom for 6 months now. Giving out good deals, and usually getting close to asking. This is not a retail site, ask a fair price, laugh at the low ball offers, and wait out your asking.....


Agreed..... Unfortunately, this is the reality for most things that are offered on the "resale" market. I generally sell on CL and usually offer things at lower than what it's worth. If I want to get rid of something quickly, I sell for much less than its value otherwise, I wait it out by ignoring lowballers. No use in getting stressed out over nominal amounts of money or items that I no longer want/need.

Cheers
Junior


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's good that you have good humour about it. But the next time you should maybe make a game out of it. Once all the lowballs come in, have a contest to see who can guess what the lowest lowball price is that person gets one of the pieces of wood as a prize. Might as well get some entertainment out of this.


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Next time I'll give them the address to a beach and they can go collect their own driftwood


----------



## Restless10101 (Mar 18, 2014)

I guess low balling you on any type of live fish sales would be a bad idea.... unless I have some tartar sauce.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I was gonna ask where the fish were


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bump for the lowballers aha


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Savage....


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

damn rights


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I am really disappointed with the OP and the people encouraging his behaviour. This is not the first time he has been toxic on here either: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-36g-bowfront-162273/

He also made a whole thread slandering the OP of the thread I just linked but I'm guessing it was deleted. The forum doesn't need this garbage.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Just to chime in... The market dictates the price and if everybody was asking for less then that's how much it was worth at that time. All ego aside it does hurt when other people don't see eye to eye with you and to get offered lower prices but its not their fault that there are other options, they are on a budget or they just want a deal. I think*** the next time you sell something you should try not to*** let your ego get in the way and wait it out - I'm sure some money is better than nothing in this day and age =).

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Bump for a good piece of wood.

Lowballing is the same thing as "can you deliver to (said far location because i'm too lazy to pick up) for a $5 item".


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Dou said:


> Just to chime in... The market dictates the price and if everybody was asking for less then that's how much it was worth at that time. All ego aside it does hurt when other people don't see eye to eye with you and to get offered lower prices but its not their fault that there are other options, they are on a budget or they just want a deal. I think*** the next time you sell something you should try not to*** let your ego get in the way and wait it out - I'm sure some money is better than nothing in this day and age =).
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


Real talk right here. At the end of the day, you aren't screwing anyone but yourself. No money, no wood. Lowballers piss me off too but at the end of the day it's going to go for what people are willing to offer. The market can be really fickle on BCA too...something that is hot one day can get no play the next.

Honestly, at the end of the day, if your price is fair and you have something others want, you'll get it sold eventually. Otherwise, the problem is that either 1) it's just not hot right now or 2) you're selling it for too much. Not you personally, but I've seen some posts for items that are just way out there in terms of pricing, and then, surprise surprise, no one bites.


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol if you're that broke maybe this hobby isn't a sensible choice for you if you can't afford some well priced driftwood

If you want toxic, I feel the same way about broke people having children.


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol I'm also done selling everything I needed to. That was the very last thing I had to sell ... I couldn't care any less if nobody wants to do business with me now. 

I'll come back when I need to, with a brand new screen name 

Have a nice day battman. Clown


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

fishman8888 said:


> Lol I'm also done selling everything I needed to. That was the very last thing I had to sell ... I couldn't care any less if nobody wants to do business with me now.
> 
> I'll come back when I need to, with a brand new screen name
> 
> Have a nice day battman. Clown


I always try to be reasonable whenever I respond and assume everyone is a good guy until proven otherwise - but you're just rude and childish. It looks like people are focused on the wrong person about being a jerk (tradebaron) - and I'm surprised they haven't commented here about this at all. Goodbye, good riddance and it doesn't matter if you change your name because people will know it's you anyway.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

fishman8888 said:


> Lol I'm also done selling everything I needed to. That was the very last thing I had to sell ... I couldn't care any less if nobody wants to do business with me now.
> 
> I'll come back when I need to, with a brand new screen name
> 
> Have a nice day battman. Clown


You are definitely making my day


----------

